# ATV Failure to show registration $250?!



## Hey_I_Gota_Question (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey I have a question. I just got hit with a 250 dollar fine for failure to present my registration card on my dirt bike. But my bike had the registration stickers on it. Will I win this appeal if i present my registration card in court? Or atleast get it reduced? $250 is pretty damn steep was also told I cannot have anyone drop it off to me, guy must have been in a bad mood.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Was the officer wearing their hat? If not, it’s an automatic dismissal.


----------



## Hey_I_Gota_Question (Apr 3, 2021)

Yeah he was - i just checked my gopro footage lolol


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

If he had his hat on you don't stand a chance.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Do you have GoPro footage of those valid stickers?

And you were offroad, right?


----------

